# How many IUI to fall pregnant after 1st pregnancy on IUI...



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Does that make sense? 

We have decided to give up an IVF and go back to IUI as it worked first time for us. 

How many IUI's did it take for you to get pregnant?? ?

Carrie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Carrie,

firstly so sorry to read oscar was taken from you   that must have been awful and I just can't imagine how you live with something like that.
you are an inspiration  

I had 3 IUI's in total although my problem isn't fertility as such so maybe I am not the best person to reply to this.
My 1st 2 IUI's were natural the 3rd which was a year later was medicated and resulted in a BFP and twins!  

All the best whatever you decied I hope you have a BFP for 2008    

Donna x x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello

I got my BFP on my 2nd attempt of medicated IUI.

Best wishes


Eimer x


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

2nd for me as well, with Pregnyl and Cyclogest


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

First time for me but unfortunatly it turned out to be an ectopic 

odette


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

2nd for me too


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Agatha was the result of our second go, this pregnancy was first time lucky.  Both unmedicated.

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Carrie

Our 1st IUI (Nov 06) was with Clomid and Pregnyl and was abandoned due to too many follies, however we took matters into our own hands and fell pregnant.  Unfortunately we had a missed m/c at 10wks. 

Our 2nd IUI cycle (May 07) was again with Clomid and Pregnyl and I responded well. This time we fell pregnant with triplets, however we lost little Eenie and its now twins.

So there definitely is hope, so hang on in there and keep your chin up xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

So very sorry that you lost Oscar last year hun.   Keep strong.

We fell pregnant on 1st IUI using clomid & hcg jab both times. I have PCOS and DH male factor issues. 

GOOD LUCK! So hope it is good news soon.   

Much Love Charlie xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

On our first DIUI I had to take clomid and then pregnyl jab and we got BFN.
On our 2nd DIUI I again had to take clomid and then pregnyl jab and we got BFP - sadly m/c at 7 weeks.
On our 3rd DIUI Clomid and pregnyl jab once again and amazingly bot a BFP.

I am healthy but DP has complete azoospermia hence Donor used.

Just wanted to say good luck.     

Emma
x x x x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

we got our 1st ever BFP on our secone IUI with clomid only.

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

1st IUI  - down reg / Menopur & HCG Jab = BFP 1st Time

PCO'S And Low Sperm Count - Just 7 million 

Sweetcheeks xx​


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your darling Oscar. We conceived our dd Katie first time medicated IUI, and are now hoping 3rd time will be lucky conceiving No 2. Good luck - if it happened once, that is a very big bonus to your chances of it happening again. xxx


----------



## sarahjoy (Nov 21, 2004)

so sorry too to hear about your little Oscar.
First IUI - BFN
Second IUI - BFP but m/c 11wks
Third IUI - Jack now 2 and a half
Fourth IUI - Hannah three weeks old
All Medicated, Puregon
Best of luck,
Sarah


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi there

I got a BFP on my first cycle of IUI, (still in shock now)!!

Medicated with Clomid & Monopur injections.

Hope it helps and Im so sorry to hear about Oscar xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Carrie

We got preg 2nd time, 1st was natural then 2nd was medicated with menopur and HCG jab. 

Good luck with everything really hope 2008 is your year.

Happy new year xx


----------



## clara1 (Jan 1, 2008)

hi carrie,
i was preg the2nd time but sadlly i misscarried after 8 weeks . we start again the sperm donor in 2008 and very positive about it.
sorry about my grammar because im french.
good luck for 2008.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Clara - all the best for your next treatment


----------



## Harriet08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Carrie,
So so sorry to hear about your darling Oscar - you are a very brave lady and I wish you so much luck and love   

This thread has given me some hope as there seems to be a lot of ladies who had BFP on their second attempt. I am starting my second try this month...pin cushion belly due to start again on Wed!

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello 
just want to echo what other ladies have said about Oscar. I'm finding it really hard to read signatures atm  

we got our BFP on our 1st IUI after 1 IVF and 1 ICSI and 1 FET.. so you never know! 

wishing you the best of luck carrie   

good luck to harriet too


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, this thread is soooo what I want to be reading right now!!  

We are starting IUI with donor sperm (leasbian couple) in about 3 weeks!!  

I am 28, no fertility problems, good hormone levels etc, so was advised to do natural IUI. However, assisted seems to be more successfull. Would I be able to have assited IUI even though I am 'fertile', could it cause over stimulation??


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello all

emnjo - I think u can have a stimulated cycle even if you are fertile, the levels they give u r very low.

We've just had donor iui on Friday, it's our first go and the test date is 15th Feb.  So I've got everything crossed.

Great to read all these success stories.  I've been through the IVF before and was a bit put off by the low published IUI success rates.  This thread gives me hope.

J


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss babe.  im just starting so cant give you any advice


----------

